# Walking...how much?



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Just been meaning to ask this question! How long should you walk a puppy? (I have been told its 5 mins for every month of their age?)How long is everybody else walking their pups? Does ripping round the garden count towards their exercise(i have heard it does not!?!?)

I have been taking Pixie for a 30-40 min walk across fields,at first was every other day and now every day? does this sound right? She loves it so much and just wants to go on and on!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been thinking the same thing. I walk Nacho everyday for 40 minutes plus he gets some serious running around in the garden for about 20-30mins a day too which involves my dads cocker spaniel, Scooby who is 2years old literally beating each other up and playing hide and seek. - It's exhausting just watching!

A 'friend' told me that I could damage Nacho's growth and muscles if I over exercise him? I have a puppy class tonight so was going to ask then but any advice would be great. Nacho was enjoying himself so much the other day we were out for a good 2 hours. He especially enjoyed finding every muddy bog puddle (the deeper the better). I think it was just so he could have a nice hot bath when he got home!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh and Nacho is 15 weeks old if this helps! x


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

I've heard this too and have reduced the amount I am walking Pixel now. She was getting an hour and a half to two hours a day spread over a short 20 min walk in the morning and a long hour to an hour and a half walk in the evening.

We're not in a routine yet as I am not back at work but she has been having a 45 minute walk in total now. It's tricky as our local walks are all a 10/15 min walk away so want her to feel like she's having off lead time too just to run so can't make them too short.

Once I go back to work she will probably have a 15 minute walk in the morning and a 45 minute walk in the evening. But I am worried this is too much still as our friends were walking their puppy for an hour a day (20 mins three times a day) and their vet told them it was too much and was bad for their joints. Also, they said that the more you walk them the fitter they will become so they will want more and more walking to get worn out and you could end up having to walk them for hours everyday just to ware them out.

I would be very interested to see what your trainer says, please let us know.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im in no routine yet but always walk Buddy on his lead around the closest village to us for 30mins in the morning then another walk about 30 mins in evening plus lots of running around and games in the day at home,at the weekend we go on longer walks and off lead so he runs around more.

The weathers been bad here this week so ive not taken him on any long field walks ive been doing more lead training (not that its working!!)

We did take Buddy for a 6 mile walk once  we had to carry him alot and really i wouldnt do it again it was far too much for him.

Also because Buddy is on the larger side he is running up and down our stairs with no problems and i know their not suppose to at this age .
Ive just opened the front door and he shot out and jumped over next doors wall which amazed me!!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> A 'friend' told me that I could damage Nacho's growth and muscles if I over exercise him?


I have a friend like that! Kendal posted on a previous thread to ignore the 5 mins per month thing. We go out a few times a week for longer (1 1/2 hour) walks, otherwise we're on the beach here. Most of Izzy's exercise is off lead, Ciara mainly practices her training with lead on.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Forgot to say Becky ive just ordered Buddy some NI get it tomorrow dx
And Ali i used your name dx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

pixie said:


> Just been meaning to ask this question! How long should you walk a puppy? (I have been told its 5 mins for every month of their age?)How long is everybody else walking their pups? Does ripping round the garden count towards their exercise(i have heard it does not!?!?)
> 
> I have been taking Pixie for a 30-40 min walk across fields,at first was every other day and now every day? does this sound right? She loves it so much and just wants to go on and on!


 The 5 min rule is good advice. 

Puppies do not need to be walked for as long as adult dogs. The amount of exercise needed for a puppy will depend on its age and the breed - whether it is an active breed or less active breed. Puppies can develop hip and joint problems when they are older if they are over walked as puppies.

To calculate a very general guideline for walking, walk the pup for 5 minutes for every month of its age. For example a 4 month old puppy will be 5 minutes X 4 months, which equals 20 minutes.

See how your puppy reacts during and after walks - if he seems to get very tired and lags behind it is probably too much for him. If, however, he is very active on the walk and at home then he may need a little more.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I was all set for carrying Izzy, either in my arms or in a rucksack when she got tired, I have to walk Phoebe and didn't want to leave Izzy on her own, but Izzy won't have it, she's very happy running around with Phoebe, and would keep going for longer than we do if whe was given the option.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks everybody,I think im going to stick with 30 mins a day in 1 walk,lots of zipping around garden playing,and then longer beach,woods walks at weekend with the family,will carry her if she gets tired although she is a lump.She does seem to have quite alot of stamina though thats why i will do 30 mins instead of 20,and thats how long my nearest walk is aswell,loved my walk so much with them both today,just didnt want it to end She also doesnt seem hyper indoors with this amount of walking so it seems right amount at the moment x

Donna- NI is great,although Pixie is more interested in Buffy's wainwrights wet food at the moment...smells like cat food....but must be delish as i have never seen food hoovered up so quick! But will stick with NI! x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> The 5 min rule is good advice.
> See how your puppy reacts during and after walks - if he seems to get very tired and lags behind it is probably too much for him. If, however, he is very active on the walk and at home then he may need a little more.


Thank you. Will definitely do this. I will definitely refrain from the 2 hour walking sessions then!! Although he just keeps going and going and never stops, although he will settle very quickly once i get home, so maybe he is just a little over eager!

I will speak to the trainer who also happens to be a vetinerary nurse and let you know what she says too!

Thanks


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Thank you. Will definitely do this. I will definitely refrain from the 2 hour walking sessions then!! Although he just keeps going and going and never stops, although he will settle very quickly once i get home, so maybe he is just a little over eager!
> 
> I will speak to the trainer who also happens to be a vetinerary nurse and let you know what she says too!
> 
> Thanks


I know its so tempting to just keep going! Im sure Pixie would love a bit more of a longer walk too,but will stick to 30 mins. Actually we took her to the beach the other day and she was so whacked she layed down and wouldnt walk! lol so i carried her like a baby....so i guess she lets us know when to stop if we go for longer x 

Will be interesting to see what your trainer says too.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

To be honest Becky im glad to do just 30 mins as the weather has turned,roll on next summer when all our pups will be able to walk for hours on a beautiful summers day!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Forgot to say Becky ive just ordered Buddy some NI get it tomorrow dx
> And Ali i used your name dx


Ok so we wont need to bring you a sample to try that's brought a  to Alfie and Milo's face although, they've just munched through another chicken carcus between them for their lunch


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I think most trainers go by the 5 minute rule (ours does) twice a day.

I'm trying not to walk Bess (3 months) too much more than this. She gets about 20 mins or so twice a day. I'm driving to somewhere I can let her off-lead, as well as doing a bit of heal training outside our house. Maisie is having to put up with shorter walks than usual, but she isn't a very active dog so doesn't mind .... and they also get lots of play together at home which wears them out.

I will build up the length of walk so when she's 5/6 months she can join the dog walker when I'm at work ... they walk for a good 45 mins with play too I expect.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Alfie and Milo get about 20 mins in the morning the on and off the lead and probably about 45mins to an hour in the afternoon. Jeannette has just recently started to give them a short lead walk in the evening. They are 15 weeks old now and cope easily with this The walk pace is set by Alfie and Milo so its not strenuous walking. Its what we feel is right for our two but you must do what you think is right for your puppies


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

There is a difference between pavement pounding on a lead and going to a green or wooded area where our pups can potter about and enjoy smells etc. I do a good 45 minute walk twice a day with Rufus and Basil. It is totally off lead. We spend half of the time on the green, meeting and playing with other dogs and throwing a ball for Rufus who enjoys a good run. We then potter through the wooded area for the second half. Basil copes wonderfully with it and is still up for an hour of rough and tumble with Rufus when we get back.

At weekends we do longer 'walks'. Again, it is the type of walk where the dogs choose the pace. We are out in the country but not frog marching. There are opportunities for stopping, exploring, smelling, playing etc etc.

Karen x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Alfie and Milo get about 30/40 mins in the morning and probably about an hour in the afternoon and Jeannette has just recently started to give them a short walk in the evening. They are 15 weeks old now and cope easily with this


Wow that's a lot! I envisaged about an 1 hr and 30-45 mins for an adult dog .... do you see it increasing much as they get older?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I have just spoken to another friend who has a 2 year old youngster and she was doing the same as me. From the second jab, I have been taking Nacho out for 40mins-1hour or more walks. She has told me that i shouldn't do this and really regrets doing this (she had no idea it could be bad for her pup). Now Squibbles suffers frequently with dislocated knees and the vet has told her it is from over strenuous walks as a youngster even though Squibbles could happily go for very long walks without any bother.

I'll still all let you know what the trainer/vetinerary nurse says later.

Just the 20 mins walk for Nacho tonight! The puppy classes are enough to knacker the critter out (and me) tonight anyway!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea i think your right sometimes i dont go out in the afternoon with Buddy we just play in the garden.
At what age would everyone consider doing longer walks??


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Alfie and Milo get about 30/40 mins in the morning and probably about an hour in the afternoon and Jeannette has just recently started to give them a short walk in the evening. They are 15 weeks old now and cope easily with thi


Phew, thanks Mick, I was thinking I'm a bad mummy 
__________________


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Wow that's a lot! I envisaged about an 1 hr and 30-45 mins for an adult dog .... do you see it increasing much as they get older?


Hi Sue 
Yes I do see it getting more that was one of the reasons we liked the Working Cocker. In saying that they are quite happy sitting with you I think its just something you have to judge daily but our two are constantly on the go the morning and evening walks are on the lead the afternoon walk is off the beaten track and 90% off the lead this is also when we do any training we want to do with them


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Phew, thanks Mick, I was thinking I'm a bad mummy
> __________________


I know Ali if we didn't give our two these walks they would be tearing each other and our house and garden apart......If they look to be struggling then we pick up or stop for a while and I have to say this has only happened the once...we are not striding out and they are not tearing around I suppose the longest distance in terms of miles is about 2 & 1/2 and this takes us about an hour so its just a stroll really


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> I know Ali if we didn't give our two these walks they would be tearing each other and our house and garden apart......If they look to be struggling then we pick up or stop for a while and I have to say this has only happened the once...we are not striding out and they are not tearing around I suppose the longest distance in terms of miles is about 2 & 1/2 and this takes us about an hour so its just a stroll really


Thanks Mick. I'm sure they are full of energy and really enjoy their walks ... better than tearing your house and each other apart! 

Conflicts with the advice below for puppies though ... so confusing! I guess its about finding a balance.



S.Claire said:


> I have just spoken to another friend who has a 2 year old youngster and she was doing the same as me. From the second jab, I have been taking Nacho out for 40mins-1hour or more walks. She has told me that i shouldn't do this and really regrets doing this (she had no idea it could be bad for her pup). Now Squibbles suffers frequently with dislocated knees and the vet has told her it is from over strenuous walks as a youngster even though Squibbles could happily go for very long walks without any bother.
> 
> I'll still all let you know what the trainer/vetinerary nurse says later.
> 
> Just the 20 mins walk for Nacho tonight! The puppy classes are enough to knacker the critter out (and me) tonight anyway!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Sue
Yes it is conflicting but we started off with short walks and have built up to this level which has been done over a period of 7/8 weeks.....and I dont think any of us will be too concerned with 20+ Cockapoo's running around Clumber Park in a couple of weeks for an hour or so Its the same as vaccinations some vets say 2 weeks others have a different view, with exercise its different for large breeds to small breeds all you can do is be sensible and observant whilst out with your dogs and make the increases in exercise small one's and I think you will be fine


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I have already replied to this, but just to say that whilst your puppies can cope with much longer walks to do so ( IMO) could be putting them at risk- so is it not better to be cautious until their bones are fully developed around a year old before taking them out on really long hikes?

Obviously from 3-6 months you can increase the walks slightly but I would hold off the hour plus hard walking until older.

As Cockapoos need stimulating much better to do some training with them or some play which will burn off their energy rather than excessive long walks at such a young age.

The 5 min rule is a guide but it is aimed at lead hard walking and doesn't include play time etc...

Here is a reply from some-one I know on another forum regarding the subject:

"Quote from Swarthy" :

Follow the 5 minute rule - many breeds (and cross breeds) are susceptible to joint problems (which could be (but not limited to) Hip Dysplasia, Luxating Patella, shoulder problems, back problems and Elbow Dysplasia).

Better to sacrifice long walks for a relatively short period now for the best chance of having a happy healthy dog that you can take for long walks into it's dotage.

You could of course exercise your dog as you wish from day 1, but as you have absolutely no idea of it's genetic predisposition to joint problems, isn't it better to be cautious now rather than beating yourself up for the next 'x' amount of years as your dog goes through hell with unpleasant surgical interventions? 

By being sensible now, you can have a more than reasonable degree of confidence that even if your pup is susceptible to joint problems, the care taken in the early days can signficantly minimise the risks of major damage while the joints are still growing - then as he approaches 12 months, you can get him out there and start building him up. 

Regular exercise is important to build muscle, but too much can have a negative impact. 

This doesn't mean you can't be out for more than the 5 minute rule, we go to shopping malls, outside big supermarkets, people's houses, playgrounds etc to help socialise our pups - and can easily be out an hour + but only have 15 minutes of hard street walking. 


"End of quote"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Obviously as owners it's up to you and this is just mine and others opinions.

If in doubt then consult your vet


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you Mick and M&M's mummy ..... that makes perfect sense and is a well explained guide for 1st time (and 2nd time!) owners. 

Sue x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

When we first got Daisy we were told two 20 minute walks per day would be enough. One of those is always a walk around the block and the evening one includes off lead, running around with other dogs (which apparently is fine). After the evening one she is exhausted but very happy! I wouldn't want to walk her anymore than this at the moment as even though she is a larger puppy she is still growing.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Good morning all.

So, the above makes perfect sense and after speaking to the veterinary nurse last night her reply was almost the same. I am now taking Nacho for 40 minute (mostly off lead) walks on again mainly grass every day. She said that larger dogs see more more problems in adult life if over excercised because it takes longer for them to grow to their full size. 

So I will continue doing what I was doing! yay.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Having read this entire thread I'm now starting to worry that I have over-walked Obi and I may have damaged him??  We have regularly walked for 45-60mins (sometimes longer) every day since he was about 14 weeks old. I only really have the opportunity to walk during the day and can't go out again at night as I'm home alone with the kids. Should I cut back or is the damage done? He does seem like he could go more. I very rarely see that he is tired except for when he went to stay with Karen and Weller..he was truly exhausted then!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Having read this entire thread I'm now starting to worry that I have over-walked Obi and I may have damaged him??  We have regularly walked for 45-60mins (sometimes longer) every day since he was about 14 weeks old. I only really have the opportunity to walk during the day and can't go out again at night as I'm home alone with the kids. Should I cut back or is the damage done? He does seem like he could go more. I very rarely see that he is tired except for when he went to stay with Karen and Weller..he was truly exhausted then!


I wouldn't think you need to cut back now ... at 6 months Obi will be fine walking that long. Loved the video of him with Weller!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Clare, one of the best pieces of advice I came away with from Stephen (JD) was "your puppy has to fit in around your lives". I imagine you have already beaten yourself up about things you've done as a parent to your kids (I know I have) - in my opinion your dogs should come guilt free, all the joy of a child, without the pressure


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Clare, one of the best pieces of advice I came away with from Stephen (JD) was "your puppy has to fit in around your lives". I imagine you have already beaten yourself up about things you've done as a parent to your kids (I know I have) - in my opinion your dogs should come guilt free, all the joy of a child, without the pressure


Brilliant advice! I'm not a parent yet but definitely want kids in the future. So having children is like having a puppy but a load more pressure?! - Can't wait!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, well maybe doing it this way round, you'll be a guilt free chilled out parent 
I'm loving having a "baby" again :hug: especially one that sleeps through the night :laugh:


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

haha. Yup it'll b a do what you like kids, i'm off to walk the dog! - Hmm maybe I'll have some mixed up priorities if I became a mum now (to the human kind)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My sister once said if you think you want a family then get a dog, if you arent happy with the level of care and committment needed then dont bother having children


----------

